
Epic's Mark Rein talks iOS, Android, and we review Infinity Blade - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/12/epics-mark-rein-talks-ios-we-review-infinity-blade.ars
======
shawndumas
"So we have the engine up and running on Android, and we're supplying it to
licensees. We don't have any immediate plans in terms of our own games for it
yet," Rein told Ars. "Our concerns are probably the same as John Carmack's.
Lots of good hardware, but it's all over the map, and the rest of the issues
he pretty much addresses [in the recent Ars interview]. It will get there, I'm
sure, but our technology can be licensed and used on Android. It's just not as
big a focus for us as iOS."

------
shawndumas
BTW: I love the game; if one goes into it thinking, "Mike Tyson's punch-out in
armor" they'll have a lot of fun.

